# Re-sawing curly maple



## Dave Mudge (Sep 14, 2017)

Ok this might be stupid but I have some thick pieces of curly maple (2 1/2" x 4" x 5') and I want to re-saw them so that they are 1 3/4"x4"x5'. Can I do this? Thing is I want the curly figure on both sides.( It is on both sides now). Can I do this and have both pieces, both sides still "curly"? The wood is pretty dry. I get that it's curly on both of the original piece, but when resawing will the "inside" be curly? Any help or suggestions are appreciated. Thanx


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the inside will also be curly ...*

As a rule, almost always, with rare exceptions, 99 times out of 100, the interior of a double side figured board will be just like the out side.

You will have a problem getting two 1 3/4" thick pieces out of your 
2 1/2" thick original. Most likely you will lose 1/8" in the kerf if using a table saw, leaving 2 3/8". Divided by 2 that will give you two pieces 1 3/16" thick.


----------



## Dave Mudge (Sep 14, 2017)

Lol. I forgot about about the width of the kerf... THAt was the part that that was stupid. Haha. But thank u. I was just hoping someone would inderstamd what I was saying. I also heard to moisten the sides if I intend to use on a jointer or planer? Also told to stay away from planing as the feed rollers go too fast and to just go slow on a jointer?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Use a bandsaw to resaw. I resaw Curly Maple often and it cuts great on the bandsaw without losing the full width of a tablesaw blade. As for jointing and planing, unless you have a helical head on those tools you're going to get tear out. Figured woods just don't cut well with straight knives. If you must use them then take very light passes. Don't wet the wood.

Be sure and post photos of your project!

David


----------



## Dave Mudge (Sep 14, 2017)

Then how to I get rid of any saw marks or just want to even It out? If I sand it won't that take the "curl" out of it? Sorry! I know nothing about this and have some big maple logs and when I cut em some started to curl. Want to pretty it up! And get some boards or planks out of it. I heard u get more "curl" from the grain when u quartersaw it. Will it curl more as it dries out? Lol


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

You can use a jointer or planer on it, I have done so plenty of times. You have to make sure your blades are very sharp, and take very slight passes. It takes awhile, but you can do it without tearout, or with such miniscule tear that it will smooth out with sanding. You can sand it too, but you will want to go up to a really fine grit to highlight the curly figure, like 320 or 400. I usually do 100g, 150g, 220g, then 320g on that sort of thing. I'm sure some other people do it differently. 

As far as I know, the figure that is in the wood is what it is. I don't believe it changes after milling. It can get highlighted more or dulled more depending on what you do to the surface, but I don't think it changes its figure.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Correct - it is all the way through on most pieces. I, too, have run Curly Maple through my planer even though it has straight knives but as Mark said, take very light passes and make sure the knives are sharp. It is generally understood that you can't do this because most people want to plane it like they would straight Maple, for instance. By taking a 'normal' cut you'll tear the piece up so instead of giving the method by which you should do this most people just say, 'Don't do it.'

David


----------

